# Manejar un motor cc de 90v con pwm



## Enriquecam (Feb 21, 2006)

hola, amigos de foro de electronica, soy nuevo en el foro y soy un estudiante de electronica tecnica voy en la mitad de mi carrera, bueno yo quiero controlar  un motor DC pero sin perder torque o fuerza, controlando con voltaje no me resulta son motores un poco grandes de 1.5 HP y de hasta 4 HP, no se quien me puede dar una ayuda, gracias


----------



## NUEVO2005 (Mar 18, 2006)

Probaste en utilizar PWM (variacion del ancho de parte activa de una señal periodica), como veras en este tipo de señal, si esta tuviese 90 volts nominales, pero solo variase el ancho de su parte activa, podras controlar la velocidad de dicho motor sin perder el torque, porque siempre tendras el mismo voltage aplicado al motor.


----------



## noel  jair  zambrano (Nov 7, 2007)

hola  compañeros  tengo  un  problema tengo  que  diseñar una  tarjeta  que  me  varie  la  velocidad  de  un  motor  cc marca  baldor  de  1hp  90  v desde  o  a  100  sin  perder  troque  e  investigado  sobre  el  tema  y  llego  al  mismo  punto  el pwm  pero  todos  los  circuitos son a  12  v  y  con  lm324 o  555 pero  ninguno  me  dice  como  conmutar  la  señal  a  un  voltaje  mas  alto sin que  llegue  a  quemar  el  circuito  pwm ya  que  estoy  rectificando la  ca  de  120  v con  un  rectificador  que consta  de  2  scr  y  la  señal  se  la  pienso  alimentar a  sus  respectivos  gates. por  su  ayuda  mil  gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 7, 2007)

¿ No comprendo, quieres manejar los SCR en PWM o solo los usas para rectificar ?


----------



## noel  jair  zambrano (Nov 8, 2007)

hola fogonazo

los  scr  vienen en  un  dispositivo  rectificador especial  que  consta  de  una  pastilla con 3 diodos  rect. 2 scr   y  como  el  motor  es  de  90v  pienso  en  conectar  la entrada  pwm a  los  gates  y debe  rectificar  y variar  al  tiempo  (esto  en teoria) por eso  pido  sus  consejos  sobre  como  orientar  la  tarjeta  para  que  me genere  90v y  variar  la  velocidad de  0  a  100  de  este  motor.

mil  gracias

jair  zambrano


----------



## jose alfredo gonzalez mej (Nov 8, 2007)

No se la idea del todo no esta muy bien, ya que los  SCR manejan  DC pero con onda senosoidal positiva,  esto quiere decir que efectivamente  su motor variara la velocidad pero como el dispositivo corta la onda para que varíe la tensión también perderá potencia o a lo que usted  llama torque,  en su caso yo utilizaría  DC pura la que tiene una señal constante  y  utilizaría para controlarla  por  PWM los dispositivos llamados mosfet  o  IGBT en caso que tenga una potencia considerable, por ultimo tenga mucho cuidado con estos dispositivos por que   su propia estática los puede dañar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2007)

Comparto la idea de "jose alfredo gonzalez mej" yo usaria un rectificador simple y regularia velocidad por PWM, con un sistema limitador de tension a 90 V para no dañar el motor.
Ni siquiera regularia la tension de continua con los tiristores.
Para el regulador de velocidad acoplaria al motor un sensor taquimetrico y  la señal de este a un comparador de error, la salida de este comparador al circuito de modulacion para corregir el error entre velocidad deseada y real


----------



## noel  jair  zambrano (Nov 9, 2007)

hola  companeros
la  idea  es  que  una  tarjeta  original  viene  con este  dispositivo (rectificador  pack ) pienso  en esto  tomo  los  110 y  los  rectifico  con  diodos  de  10  a   resultado  tengo  +- 130 vol dc  la  etapa reguladora  como  la  realizo por  puente  resistivo `pierdo mucha  corriente  en el  proceso  si tienen  un  plano  de  un  limitador  y acople  para este  motor  les  agradezco  su  ayuda  mil  gracias  .

jair  zambrano


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2007)

noel  jair  zambrano dijo:
			
		

> hola  companeros
> la  idea  es  que  una  tarjeta  original  viene  con este  dispositivo (rectificador  pack ) pienso  en esto  tomo  los  110 y  los  rectifico  con  diodos  de  10  a   resultado  tengo  +- 130 vol dc



Hasta aqui estamos de acuerdo.
En la misma placa del PWM agregas una realimentacion de tension que impida "mandar" mas de los 90VCC a tu motor.
La reduccion de tension se realiza Modulando el Ancho de Pulso (PWM Pulse Whide Modulation)
En teoria puedes variar desde practicamente 0 a la maxima tension del rectificador, con reducidas perdidas y disipacion


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Nov 14, 2007)

Respondiendole a Noel Jair la forma de hacer el PWM para controlar el modulo SCR, es comparando un voltaje de referencia con la señal rectificada de onda completa sin filtar(esto es crucial para el funcionamiento) para que a partir de esto se tenga una señal de salida lo más angosta posible(se logra ajustando la referencia con osciloscopio) y a partir de ahi se amplifica la señal con un transistor en emisor común en donde al colector se le coloca una R y un C que sea igual al periodo de la señal rectificada (la frecuencia es de 120 Hz), esta señal que va a tener una forma logaritmica va servir para tener de referencia los semiciclos positivo y negativo de la señal alterna y a su vez el poder sincronizar el disparo de los SCR,cuando se tenga esta señal logaritmica se compara con una señal X(Se compara con un OP- amp y X será el voltaje a entregar al modulo) y la salida de este comparador irá a las dos compuertas de los SCR logicamente con su circuito de aislamiento por medio de transformador de disparo.
y asi se tiene control de voltaje al motor, para que pierda torque se sensa la corriente por medio de un CT (curret transformadorrmer) al cual se le compara con una referencia y el tiempo de respuesta se ajusta con un control PID (Esto se logra usando apmplificadores operacionales,)


----------



## noel  jair  zambrano (Nov 21, 2007)

Hola Fogonazo, hice la solucion que me diste de crear un pwm y acoplarlo a 110vdc rectificada y filtrada, pero al manejarla con un resistor o bombillo de perlas pero al manejarlo con un motor el irf840 se pulveriza por la i de consumo, esto no se si es por el retorno de voltaje de descarga de colector en contra o el irf no aguanta la carga , gracias por su colaboracion 



Hola, Luis E Sanchez, un placer .
Mira te entiendo la explicacion, el problema es que estoy trabajando con la uñas y no tengo un osciloscopio a la mano para la calibracion , puedes tu ayudarme con las pautas de diseño o un plano o bosquejo de guia, ya que he logrado tener un pwm a 120 hz pero no logro el acople al moduro de scr, lo he hecho directo y me he sabido quemar el lm324n , pero no entiendo como acoplarlo como dices, o no se fisicamente como hacerlo. 
1000 gracias por su ayuda

noel jair zambrano


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2007)

Colocaste los diodos de proteccion pertinentes en paralelo con el MOS y el Motor ?

Ahy un post donde el colega Nilfred posteo un esquema de PWM en base a un 555, donde mejoro sustancialmente la forma de onda aplicada al MOS, con lo que redujo el trabajo en zona lineal y por ende el calentamiento.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/regulador-velocidad-motor-cc-10776/

Tienes un consumo de 9A, no deverias tener problemas, postea el circuito que estas emplenado como para ver que pasa.


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 21, 2007)

¿De donde salieron los 9A? ¿Siguen hablando del mismo motor?
Me imagino que cambian el MOSFET de mi circuito por uno acorde:
IRF840 500v 8A a 25ºC
IRFZ44 55v 49A a 25ºC 30A a 100ºC
IRF640 200v 18A
IRF540 100v 27A


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2007)

Si exploto el IRF840, es como logico, no tenia la data de este MOSFET

2 IRF640 en paralelo, exagerado pero seguro.

El motor es de 1 HP 90VCC


----------



## Renato Masias (Nov 25, 2007)

Hola Noel, tu problema parte de que estás trabajando con un motor de 1HP, 90Vdc y no con un bombillo de 100W, un primer error que puedes estar cometiendo es en la elección del mosfet. Este debe ser capaz de soportar la corriente pico, como la calculas:

Mide la resitencia del motor, y entonces hallas la Imax=90Vdc/R (si le das un escalón de 90V), si R=2ohm, entonces Imax=45A, tu mosfet debe ser capaz de soportar esta Ipico, también debe soportar el voltaje de fuente, no escojas un mosfet que esté al límite de estos valores, si no que lo supere por ejm 1.5 o 2 veces superior.

Se te quemas los LM324, es lógico, los mosfet también necesitan corriente para conmutar, son pulsos de corriente debido a la carga de la capacitancia del gate, estos picos pueden superar facilmente la capacidad de corriente del LM324. Yo también manejo un motor dc similar al tuyo con el IRFP250N y el mosfet jala picos en el gate de 0.3A para una ID=2.5A. Usa un transistor para conmutar el gate o usa un Gate-driver.

Pon tu esquema para verlo, me interesa también la parte de la fuente.

un saludo.


----------



## Guachuchon (Dic 29, 2007)

Hola Noel

Yo Estoy haciendo una cosa que en esencia es muy parecido a lo que intentas hacer.

Yo que tu revisaría, tal como dijo Renato, de que valor son los picos de corriente que debe soportar tu circuito y a partir de eso debes escoger los transistores (MOSFET) adecuados.

Yo en vez que la solucion que pretendes implementar, usaria un medio puente con dos IRF640 por ejemplo (si la corriente maxima es menor que unos 12 amperes, para tener un margen de seguridad) y un mosfet driver IR2110 que vale alrededor de 4 dolares, pero es muy bueno, yo lo utilicé para un puente completo y funciona de maravillas.

Ademas deberias hacer las correspondientes partes de control que comprueben que no sobrepases los 90v y que no sobrepases los 12A, esto se podria hacer facilmente con un microcontrolador PIC16F628 ya que posee todo lo necesario (conversor A/D e incluso puedes generar el PWM con él).

Saludos


----------



## efreyre (Ene 13, 2008)

amigo, aca en este foro de electrónica puedes ver un circuito que hice para controlar un motor de 60 VDC, a lo mejor le puedes hacer un ajuste para tus 90V.

Saludos


----------



## manito (Feb 9, 2008)

Hola estimados amigos, espero puedan colaborar conmigo para ver como podría controlar la velocidad y potencia de giro de un motor de CD utilizado para mover la banda de una maquina para ejercitarse (caminadora) marca Proform 330, el circuito original utiliza SCR`s (D4020L y S4020L) pero al parecer estos no se encuentran en el mercado, mi idea es hacer algun circuito que me permita alimentar este motor de manera confiable, espero me puedan ayudar con alguna propuesta, ya que la maquina es relativamente nueva pero ya vencio la garantia y nadie la repara, Ahora si alguien conoce algun sustituto confiable de los SCR`s mencionados y que se encuentren en el mercado mexicano les estare agradecido, gracias de antemano y saludos a todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2008)

Aqui tienes un post sobre un tema muy similar

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/manejar-motor-cc-90v-pwm-10753/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/regulador-velocidad-motor-cc-10776/


----------



## pepechip (Feb 9, 2008)

hola
puedes utilizar el circuito de la figura utilizando tension continua pulsatoria (la alterna la rectificas a continua pero no pones condensador de filtro)


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 9, 2008)

El D4020L  es un diodo de 20A x 400V
El S4020L  es un tiristor de 20A x 400V

Es dificil que los dos esten quemados (aunque todo es posible), el candidato es el tiristor y como normalmente se ponen en corto, tendrias que tener el motor girando al mango, en ese caso una solucion seria ponerle un cartel que diga "Cinta de alta competencia" ;-)

Tanto ese tiristor como ese diodo son reemplazables por cualquier basura mientras sea de 20A x 400V,  peeeeero vas a tener que trabajar un poco en adaptaciones mecanicas porque con  encapsulado TO-220 aislado no creo que consigas, vas a tener que arreglartelas con la fijacion de un encapsulado mas grande (probablemente TO-3) y aislarlo con mica o lo que sea.


----------



## betocar92 (Abr 21, 2008)

hola como vamos mira yo ensaye con este diagrama y rectifique a media honda y coloque un filtro de 470uf a 250v 
la señal de referencia la tomo de 555 a frecuencia de 120hz la señal de referencia deve ser mas positiva o silo prefieres usa deirecto de el transformador de 6 + 6 con tab central (0) a tierra 
suerte


----------



## betocar92 (Dic 3, 2008)

hola amigos tengo la programacion de un pic16f84 para manejar un motor con pwm[con el codigo hex para programarlo solo coloquen la fuente de acuerdo al voltaje del motor si es un motor dc de 90v un rectificador de media onda mas los condensadores de mas o menos 1000 uf  a 200 v
espero que les sirva 

aqui el picpwm.asm



```
;Programa experimental para generar una señal PWM
;----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

; DIRECTIVAS

;----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

      LIST P = 16F84
      INCLUDE "P16F84A.INC"
;----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
; DECLARACI”N DE VARIABLES
;----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CICLO       EQU 0F ;Para memorizar el ciclo de trabajo.
CONTATORE_1 EQU 0D ;Para memorizar el multiplicador d Ton.
CONTATORE_2 EQU 0E ;Memoria necesaria para DELAY_15µs.
;----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

; VECTOR DE RESET

;----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  
          ORG 0 ;Inicio en Reset.
;----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

; CONFIGURACI”N DE LAS PUERTAS

;---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------          BSF STATUS,5      ;Paso por P·gina1.
          BSF STATUS, RP0    
          MOVLW 0Xff        ;Se configura el 
          MOVWF TRISA       ;PORTB en USCITA.
          CLRF TRISB
          BCF STATUS,5      ;Regreso a P·gina0.
;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

; PROGRAMA PRINCIPAL

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
RESET  CLRF PORTA           ;Se define el ciclo de
       CLRF PORTB           ;trabajo (para un 50 %).
       
INICIO BCF STATUS, RP0    ; Bank 0
       MOVLW 0X0A         ;
       MOVWF EEADR        ; Address to read
       BSF   STATUS,RP0   ; Bank 1
       BSF   EECON1,RD    ; EE Read
ESPER  BTFSC EECON1,RD    ; Espera final de lectura
       GOTO  ESPER        ; a que baje la bandera
       BCF   STATUS,RP0   ; Bank 0
       MOVF  EEDATA,W     ; W = EEDATA
       MOVWF CICLO
       SUBLW 0X00
       BTFSC STATUS,2 
       INCF CICLO,1


INIZIO    CALL CONTROL
                               ;Transferencia del contenido de
          MOVF CICLO,w 
          MOVWF CONTATORE_1    ;CICLO en CONTATORE_1 (CONTATORE_1
          GOTO T_ON            ;contiene 127).
T_ON      BSF PORTB,0          ;Se pone a 1 la salida RB0 (encendido
       BCF PORTB,1
                               ;del diodo LED).
         CALL DELAY_15µs      ;Se llama la temporizaziÛn y se
         DECFSZ CONTATORE_1,f ;repite per el nÿmero de veces
       GOTO  T_ON            ;especificado en CONTATORE_1 (aquÌ:127).
          MOVLW 0XFF           ;Se carga CONTATORE_1 con 255 (valor
          MOVWF CONTATORE_1    ;m·ximo cargable en un octeto).
          MOVF CICLO,w         ;Transferencia de CICLO a W.
          SUBWF CONTATORE_1,f  ;Resta de 255 y el contenido de
                               ;CICLO (aquÌ: 255-127 = 128).

T_OFF     BCF PORTB,0          ;Se lleva a 0 la salida RB0 (se apaga
          BSF PORTB,1          ;el diodo LED).
          CALL DELAY_15µs      ;Se llama la temporizaciÛn y se
          DECFSZ CONTATORE_1,f ;repite por el nÿmero de veces
          GOTO T_OFF           ;especificado en CONTATORE_1 (aqui: 128).
          CALL GRABA
          GOTO INIZIO
           
;----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
; TEMPORIZACI”N
;----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DELAY_15µs MOVLW 0X02
         MOVWF CONTATORE_2
TEMPO      clrwdt
    DECFSZ CONTATORE_2,f
       GOTO TEMPO
        GOTO FINE
FINE       RETURN

CONTROL    BTFSS PORTA,0
           CALL SUBE
           BTFSS PORTA,1
           CALL BAJA
           RETURN

SUBE       DECF CICLO,1
           MOVF CICLO,W
           SUBLW 0X01
           BTFSS STATUS,2
           RETURN
           INCF   CICLO,1
           RETURN

BAJA       INCF   CICLO,1
           MOVF CICLO,w
           SUBLW 0XFE
           BTFSS STATUS,2 
           RETURN
           DECF   CICLO,1
           RETURN

GRABA  ; Establecer EEADR y EEDATA
	 MOVLW 0X0A
	 MOVWF EEADR	 ; Escribe la dirección en EEADR
	 MOVF  CICLO,w
	 MOVWF EEDATA      ; Se escribe el dato en EEDATA 
	 BSF	 STATUS,RP0	 ; Selecciona el banco 1
	 BSF	 EECON1,WREN ; Permiso de escritura activado
	 ;Comienzo de la secuencia de escritura
	 MOVLW	0x55
	 MOVWF	EECON2 ; Se escribe el dato 55 h en EECON2
	 MOVLW	0xAA
	 MOVWF	EECON2 ; Se escribe AA h en EECON2
	 BSF	EECON1,WR	 ; Comienza la escritura
	 BCF	EECON1,WREN	 ; Permiso de escritura desactivado

;ESPERA BTFSC EECON1,WR	 ; Espera a que termine la escritura
;	 GOTO	ESPERA
	 BCF	STATUS,RP0 	 ; Selecciona el banco
       RETURN

    END
```


----------



## BBMNet (Ene 8, 2009)

Mientras que es posible controlar con tiristores la velocidad de un motor CD mi experiencia es que la velocidad es sumamente variable dependiendo siempre de las variaciones de la carga. A bajas velocidades pierde fuerza o trabaja a "jalones" con la variación de la carga. Ademas el rango de velocidad solo es ajustable generalmente en un rango 100/1 como mejor.

Para lograr torque en toda la gama de velocidades se utiliza el control PWM pero en particular no lo recomendaría con ese motor particular dado que su armadura genera demasiada contraelectromotríz que podría dañar a la electrónica, aún con diodos, snubbers y otras protecciones.

Si lo que necesitas es realmente un rango de velocidad desde cero solo se me ocurren servomotores de CD que son los más fáciles de controlar. Su armadura es de muy poca inercia y por tanto generan, relativamente hablando, muy poca contraelectromotriz.

Generalmente se utilizan puentes H completos para estos drivers. En lo personal prefiero utilizar medio puente con fuente de alimentación bipolar. Deben extremarse las precauciones dado que se tiene en doble de voltaje en la fuente Y ES LETAL! pero simplifica enormemente la electrónica y reduce el costo y el espacio utilizado.

Como tip, calcula que del ciclo de PWM un 30% como mínimo debe darse como "tiempo muerto" a los transistores que utilices como drivers. Una frecuencia mínima de 2 KHz a 4 KHz es sugerida como mínimo pero a veces se requiere de experimentación dado que cada motor es diferente.
Nota: el tiempo muerto se requiere para garantizar que los transistores de una misma sección del puente no accionen al mismo tiempo cortocircuitando la fuente.

Un último comentario, si necesitas trabajar cualquier motor a bajas velocidades verifica que el enfriamiento sea adecuado. Para los motores que incluyen un ventilador bajar la velocidad significa bajar la ventilación y por tanto pueden sufrir calentamientos o incluso quemarse. Cuidado con esto.

Espero estos comentarios te sirvan.

Suerte.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2009)

Por mi experiencia en el manejo de motores de cc, cuando se quiere llevar la velocidad desde cero a nominal con BUEN TORQUE , es fundamental alimentar el campo independientemente del rotor para los motores de conexión en paralelo. La del rotor puede ser a la antigua, con variác, díodos y capacitor.
Si se emplean dos PWM para campo y rotor la primera irá a tensión nominal (90Vcc. par éste caso) y la segunda variable, pero manejadas por el mismo oscilador para que sincronicen los pulsos, estaría bueno que la del campo salte de 0 a 90 Volts cuando la del rotor sale de 0 Volts, o que vuelva a cero luego de unos segundos de inactividad (para no estar pendiente que el campo quede alimentado y sin tensión el rotor)
No habría problemas en alimentar campo y rotor con circuitos tiristorizados de onda completa trabajando con los hemiciclos de alterna de 110V, obvio uno fijo al equivalente de 90V y el del campo , variable.
Si el motor va a trabajar a muy baja velocidad, es indispensable la refrigeración por turbina exterior.


----------



## sjcronchi (Feb 9, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Por mi experiencia en el manejo de motores de cc, cuando se quiere llevar la velocidad desde cero a nominal con BUEN TORQUE , es fundamental alimentar el campo independientemente del rotor para los motores de conexión en paralelo. La del rotor puede ser a la antigua, con variác, díodos y capacitor.
> Si se emplean dos PWM para campo y rotor la primera irá a tensión nominal (90Vcc. par éste caso) y la segunda variable, pero manejadas por el mismo oscilador para que sincronicen los pulsos, estaría bueno que la del campo salte de 0 a 90 Volts cuando la del rotor sale de 0 Volts, o que vuelva a cero luego de unos segundos de inactividad (para no estar pendiente que el campo quede alimentado y sin tensión el rotor)
> No habría problemas en alimentar campo y rotor con circuitos tiristorizados de onda completa trabajando con los hemiciclos de alterna de 110V, obvio uno fijo al equivalente de 90V y el del campo , variable.
> Si el motor va a trabajar a muy baja velocidad, es indispensable la refrigeración por turbina exterior.



Hola DOSMETROS, muy buenos tus comentarios, te hago una consulta, estoy aplicando un pwm a un motor universal de 220V 2A, al cual le he conectado las bobinas del rotor y el estator en serie, con lo que el pwm se aplica a ambos bobinados. Me recomendás aplicarle pwm a un sólo bobinado? Cuál sería la diferencia? Desde ya, muchas gracias.
Sergio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2009)

Sicronchi, los motores universales funcionan en serie y es lo que les da ese importante torque !
Hay una vieja ley en ingeniería . . . si funciona . . . y biém . . . 
jeje no lo toques
De todas maneras, si quisieras mejorarlo en algún aspecto específico, comentanos y lo vamos viendo


----------



## mandosasd (May 8, 2009)

La verdad es que creo que es un poco tarde para este proyecto pero creo que sacando el problema de la eleccion del dispositivo que ejecute el pwm, yo creo que con mi proyecto pueden hacer todo lo demas, les dejo mi proyecto para que lo revisen capaz les sirve

Nos vemos


----------



## KUENNE (Jul 4, 2009)

Que tal: 

esto es fácil, arma un circuito controlador de fase con un TCA785 que funciona a 110 o 220 vac, la salida la envías a un puente rectificador y ya tienes la d.c. que necesites.

Suerte


----------



## eusebio pacheco (Jul 23, 2010)

tengo  un circuito pwm que consta de un lm 324 muy comun para pequeños motores dc pero quiero implementarlo en un motor  de iman permanente de  2.75php  y 110v dc  con una  velocidad de 4800 rpm  yo arme el  circuito  pwm que escon un ne 555 y le coloque un igbt que saque deun horno microhondas  panasonic y le coloque el  diodo de potreccion al motor y al transistor al colocarlo a funcionar el pwm conmotores de menor voltaje funciono   bien pero con este motor  solo trabajo   poco tiempo ya qye lo fundio en un lapso corto  de tiempo   pienso que es por las fem  generadas por el motor pero nose si este transistor  no tiene  la capacidad necesaria de voltaje y corriente para soportar la carga del motor que tengo  es de una caminadora estatica y este circuito  remplazara su board de control y a uq eesta fue quemada  y le faltaban piezas que me recomiendan para este caso  que tipo de transistor puede soportar este motor acoplandolo con el circuito pwm del lm 324 mañana le publico una  foto al diagrama 
gracias espero que me alluden


----------



## eusebio pacheco (Jul 26, 2010)

Tengo un circuito pwm que consta de un lm 324, muy comun para pequeños motores dc pero quiero implementarlo en un motor de iman permanente de 2.75php y 110v dc con una velocidad de 4800 rpm, yo arme el circuito pwm que es con un ne 555 y le coloque un igbt que saque de un horno microondas Panasonic, y le coloque el diodo de proteccion al motor y al transistor. Al colocarlo a funcionar el pwm con motores de menor voltaje funcionó bien, pero con este motor solo trabajo poco tiempo ya que lo fundió en un lapso corto de tiempo.

Pienso que es por las fem generadas por el motor, pero no se si este transistor no tiene la capacidad necesaria de voltaje y corriente para soportar la carga del motor que tengo, es de una caminadora estatica y este circuito reemplazará su board de control ya que ésta fue quemada y le faltaban piezas. ¿ Que me recomiendan para este caso, que tipo de transistor puede soportar este motor acoplandolo con el circuito pwm del lm 324? 

Éstas son las imagenes de la caminadora y del circuito de control para la misma, el circuito es con un 555 y voy a remplazarlo por el que es controlado por un lm 324 el cual trabaja de una manera mas controlada que con el 555, ambos funcionan pero el desempeño del que es con operacionales tiene un mejor control de la velocidad de inicio y detencion a cero, la referencia de los  transistores son las siguientes :
1mbh50d-060a ese es el igbt que encontre de un horno Panasonic el cual funciono cierto tiempo pero se fundio, hice la prueba con un mosfet sd20n60 que es el mas chico de la foto el cual se quemo de manera instantanea sin dejar tiempo para las medidas de voltaje, no se si estoy errado en el calculo del transistor para esta maquina o caminadora estatica, pero creo que las fem son las que me están quemando los transistores y la verdad no quiero dañar los que me quedan por alli.

Les agradesco la colaboracion el circuito del lm 324 funciona las mil maravillas con motores de menor voltage pero se que para éste que es tambien dc debe funcionar bien, pero no se que tipo de transistor colocarle que soporte la carga del motor el cual tambien tiene fotos adjuntas, este es el diagrama del pwm con lm 324 y el del 555; espero me ayuden en la etapa de potencia que es la que me esta precentado problemas les agradesco algun diagrama o alguna referencia de los transistores que pueden soportar este tipo de motor estube leyendo en los foros de pwm y cosas asi y encontre que alguien tenia unas imagenes de una caminadora con sus respectivos igbt pero no decia algo concluso de ese tema espero poder aportarles algo, les agradezco

Éste es el diagrama de los circuitos de control que son los de las fotografias

¿Hay forma de desacoplar la señal de pwm para proteger el circuito sin afectar el rendimineto del mismo? me gsutaria hacerle eso a ese circuito controlador para proteger de algun pico alto de voltage o interferencias producidas por el motor.


----------



## horacio (Ago 2, 2010)

necesitas si o si el diodo damper interno en el transistor que controla el motor. de lo contrario te vas a cansar de cambiar transistores.

mira esto y espero aclares tus dudas:

*EL TRANSISTOR IGBT*

Los transistores bipolares de compuerta aislada comúnmente llamados IGBT’s son el resultado de muchas investigaciones desarrolladas por los fabricantes de componentes electrónicos, con el objetivo de conseguir un dispositivo de gran velocidad de conmutación, mínimo consumo de corriente de control y gran capacidad de soporte a voltajes y corrientes elevados. El símbolo del IGBT según norma alemana se muestra en la figura 3-6.




 

Observe que los terminales Colector-Emisor normalmente vienen con un diodo “Damper” instalado en dicha posición para PROTECCION EN CASO DE UTILIZAR CARGAS INDUCTIVAS

tene en cuenta que ese diodo ademas de ser de alto voltaje ,tambien debe ser de alta velocidad. si pones un diodo externo no te va a dar resultado....


----------



## eusebio pacheco (Ago 2, 2010)

Hola, gracias, estare pendiente de eso, le coloque un diodo damper 
para proteccion del igbt pero aun asi ¿tendrás alguna referencia de un diodo que soporte esa carga de corriente y voltaje por alli en tus apuntes? , te lo agradezco, yo estare por aca averiguando uno que sea el adecuado. Gracias de ante mano


Me gustaria saber que tipo de transistores podria utilizar para este tipo de motor ya que el diodo damper si lo podre localizar con mas facilidad, jeje bueno espero que alguno que haya reparado alguna caminadora de éstas haya podido conseguir un reemplazo para el igbt que utiliza o ya sea un mosfet que soporte las condiciones de trabajjo que este motor soporte, estaba pensando en el irf 250 pero no se si alguno lo ha utilzado en estos casos.

Les agradezco un respuesta, gracias y bueno si desean saber algo acá estaré tambien para ayudar si alguno necesita ayuda con equipos de sonido de ultima tecnologia marca lg, me lo hacen saber por si las moscas jeje manejo mucho esa linea en mi trabajo, bueno espero que alguno me colabore en este caso.

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## mikelectron (Jul 25, 2011)

Hola comunidad, como parte de un proyecto estoy haciendo un circuito para regular la velociad de un motor, hice un circuito de pwm con 555 que trabaja con 6vcd para la parte del control el cual llega a un TIP142 el cual conmuta la señal proveniente de otra fuente para alimentar el motor,lo he probado y parece que funciona, el problema es que el motor trabaja con 90vcd (hasta ahora solo lo he alimentado con 12vcd pues no tengo una fuente mas grande) y tengo que realizar la fuente que lo alimente, la cosa es que me quiero ahorrar el transformador pues creo que para bajar de 120vca que entrega la línea residencial a 90v tal vez podría emplear una solucion mas economica y práctica. Ya conecté directo a un puente de diodos y filtro con 2 capacitores electrolíticos pero a la salida mido voltaje y en lugar de bajar sube como 30volts,  intenté con un divisor de voltaje con 2 resistencias en serie y conectando el motor en paralelo a la que daba aprox los 90vcd pero aunque al medir con el voltimetro paralelo a esa resistencia haya voltaje, al conectar el motor ni se mueve ¿Qué me recomiendan para solucionar este problema?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2011)

Un motor de 90 Vdc está construido para funcionar con los 110 Vca *rectificados pero no filtrados*.

De hecho tampoco hay problema si la PWM trabaja sobre esa tensión pulsante sinusoidal , una cuestión a tener en cuenta para los transistores es que los picos *SI* son cercanos a los 170 Vp.

Te recomiendo mosfets más que los bipolares y ojo que te quedaría todo el circuito *electrificado*.

Saludos !


----------



## mikelectron (Jul 26, 2011)

Muchas gracias por contestar tan pronto, aunque creo que aun tengo dudas: 

¿No hay problema si conecto el motor directo al rectificador sin etapa de filtrado, es decir de la línea de alimentacion directa al puente de diodos y a la salida de este directo el motor? 

No entendí a que te refieres con que en los transistores los picos SI son cercanos a los 170Vp

Ya tengo el transistor y no quisiera comprar mas material a menos que sea indispensable, hasta ahora con una fuente de 12vcd para alimentar el motor ha funcionado entrando la PWM a la base, el colector a un polo del motor y el emisor al negativo de la fuente que en este caso requiero de 90vcd o bien como dices de 110vcd, el otro polo del motor lo conecto al positivo directo, como mencioné el PWM se alimenta con 6vcd y lo que me ocurre es que no funciona si las 2 fuentes no tienen el negativo común, es decir el de la fuente de 6vcd y la de la fuente de 90vcd tendrían la tierra comun y no se que tanto pueda afectar.

¿Cómo que me quedaría electrificado todo, hay manera de resolverlo?

Muchas gracias espero que mis dudas sean claras y no tan tontas. saludos!!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 26, 2011)

mikelectron dijo:


> Hola comunidad, como parte de un proyecto estoy haciendo un circuito para regular la velociad de un motor, hice un circuito de pwm con 555 que trabaja con 6vcd para la parte del control el cual llega a un TIP142 el cual conmuta la señal proveniente de otra fuente para alimentar el motor,lo he probado y parece que funciona, el problema es que el motor trabaja con 90vcd (hasta ahora solo lo he alimentado con 12vcd pues no tengo una fuente mas grande) y tengo que realizar la fuente que lo alimente, la cosa es que me quiero ahorrar el transformador pues creo que para bajar de 120vca que entrega la línea residencial a 90v tal vez podría emplear una solucion mas economica y práctica. Ya conecté directo a un puente de diodos y filtro con 2 capacitores electrolíticos pero a la salida mido voltaje y en lugar de bajar sube como 30volts,  intenté con un divisor de voltaje con 2 resistencias en serie y conectando el motor en paralelo a la que daba aprox los 90vcd pero aunque al medir con el voltimetro paralelo a esa resistencia haya voltaje, al conectar el motor ni se mueve ¿Qué me recomiendan para solucionar este problema?



Amigo, para para para un momento, hay algo q*UE* debe aclararse tu dices q*UE* aumenta la tension cuando la rectificas y filtras.- bien, no se tu nivel de conocimientos de electricidad pero cuando tu mides Vac! el instrumento te entrega un valor "eficaz".- es decir aprox. el 60% de la tension de red para una señal sinusoidal, si? ok.- 
Si tu la rectificas y filtras, llegaras al valor pico de la misma!!!.-
Otra cosa si conectas el motor al divisor resistivo es obvio q*UE* no se movera, la corriente q*UE* necesita el mismo la estas limitando con las R!.- 
Lo q*UE* tienes q*UE* hacer *PRIMERO*.-
Si vas a usar la tension de RED para accionar el motor, debes optoaislar el sistema de accionamiento, con el resto del circuito, ya q*UE* tendras chasis vivo en todas partes!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 26, 2011)

¿ Foto del Motor ?
¿ Consumo en Amperes del motor ?


----------



## mikelectron (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok entiendo bien lo que me dices respecto a que al rectificar y filtrar llego al valor pico y también el porqué el motor no funcionó con el divisor de voltaje, respecto al optoaislamiento me parece que ya lo tengo justo entre el transistor de potencia y el pwm. Envío mis diagramas tanto del circuito de control como el de fuerza (Solo por aclarar, en el de control señala una fuente de 12vcd pero yo solo utilizo 6vcd)

Y para contestar respecto a los datos del motor envío foto y especificaciones.


----------



## jarocientific (Jul 29, 2011)

mikelectron; solo busca un circuito de controlador de caminadora es identico al tuyo solo que envez de usar transistores de potencia usa tirisistores o en algunos casos mosfets que funcionan directo despues del puente de diodos sin filtros(capacitores) asi el voltaje anda cerca de los 90 vcd a pleno pmw.


----------



## mikelectron (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok gracias jarocientific lo voy a buscar, ya he visto otros circuitos y me parece que si usaré un mosfet despues del transistor, o tal vez de plano quite el transistor y lo cambio por el mosfet. Ahora me pregunto si hay una frecuencia recomendada para el pwm si lo que quiero es variar la velocidad del motor de 0-100 sin perder torque o cualquier frecuencia trabaja igual???


----------



## neukelkm (Dic 27, 2011)

buenas gente de el foro, implemente un circuito para poder controlar la velocidad del motor de una caminadora de hacer ejercicios, la placa original se mojo y se daño y pues decidi hacer una nueva... funciono muy bien el problema es que cuando aumente un poco la velocidad queme el mosfet por lo tanto ya no regula, quedo a velocidad maxima... y me resulta muy extraño ya que es un mosfet de 31 amperios 200 voltios... y tiene 2 en paralelo.. el pwm fue realizado con una configuración del 555 y el motor trabaja directamente del 110.. rectificado y filtrado

datos del motor : 

-90 V DC
-7 amp
- 0.75 HP

mosfet : 31N20D 

agradecería la ayuda y la opinión de todos


----------



## jllvmicrostar (Dic 27, 2011)

viendo a la volada tu circuito puedo inferir rapidamente dos cosas :

1ro. tu CIRCUITO Pwm con el   555 TIENE UN DUTY CICLE desde CERO hasta 100 % , supongo que todo tu circuito podria  funcionar bien para un duty menor a 60 , el problema es que si tu amplias el duty por valores superiores hasta llegar al 100% haces funcionar al mosfet en lo que llaman "conduccion continua" , si miras bien las hojas de datos de los mosfet  aparecen tablas correspoindientes donde la corriente del drenador se degrada  bastante en estas condiciones ya que el mosfet aumenta mucho su temperatura, en esas condiciones no esperes obtener los 31 amps teoricos del mosfet sino un valor mucho menor ( empiricamente la decima parte segun mis experiencias ).

2.  veo que rectificas los  110VAC en con un puente completo de diodos , si haces eso obtendras 110 x raiz de 2 en  VDC ,  osea 160 VDC.  y tu motor es de 90 VDC  - freiras los mosfet ya que estan muy cerca a su valor de ruptura( 200VDC). -  

Yo supongo que el circuito funcionaba  originalmente con un PWM de CERO a 50% , de esta forma la tension efectiva de la onda cuadrada aplicada al motor ( que es el valor medio ) variara desde cero VDC hasta 95VDC ( que es el valor medio de los 190 VDC de la alimentacion multiplicados por el porcentaje de duty cicle maximo de 0.5  osea 50%).

espero te sea de utilidad


----------



## neukelkm (Dic 27, 2011)

muchas gracias por tu respuesta pues mira, realmente la onda rectificada no se multiplica por raiz de 3 sino por raiz de 2 aca en mi pais trabajamos con 110 v @ 60 hz de todas maneras el voltaje maximo que obtengo a la salida son 160 VAC la diferencia con el limite son 40 voltios... el circuito trabajo perfecto sin carga... regulaba sin ningun problema, luego utilize como carga una plancha de ropa y utilize el amperimetro para ver la corriente que me entregaba y fueron 4.9 amperios pero cuando conecte el motor fue que dejo de funcionar.... supongo que es porque la impedancia del motor es muy baja y es casi como un corto... porque ya me habia pasado que cortocircuite la salida por accidente y pues queme uno de los mosfet... entonces pienso que puede estar pasando algo similiar... lo que dices del DUTY .. ya lo habia pensado antes... creo que si tendre que limitarlo hasta el 60 % ... pero te comento que no llege hasta el 100  %  cuando se quemo el mosfet


----------



## jllvmicrostar (Dic 27, 2011)

justo hiba rectificar eso , es por raiz de 2 efectivamente , disculpa el error , el problema creo va por el duty efectivamente  si llegas mas alla de 80 % se va a freir , ssi divides 90 entre 160  tu duty maximo deberia ser 56 %  

saludos


----------



## neukelkm (Dic 27, 2011)

para poner como maximo el ciclo de trabajo en 60 % tendria que cambiar los valores de los capacitores ? tienes mas informacion sobre eso ? es que ese pwm no esta diseñado por mi


----------



## powerful (Dic 27, 2011)

Para opinar correctamente, indicar si el ckto. implementado es el que envías ,....los pines 3 y 7 del 555estan invertidos , el mosfet no corresponde (enrriquecimiento o empobrecimiento) , de que capacidad es el filtro .


----------



## neukelkm (Dic 27, 2011)

si basicamente es el mismo circuito... pero el que implemente tiene en la fuente del motor 2 capacitores de 220 uF por 400 voltios.. los mosfet son los que ya mencione.. B31N20D CANAL N ... me llamo la atencion eso que me decis de los pines 3 y 7 y pues cuando estaba haciendo el diseño yo vi ambas versiones... una qe utilizaba el pin 3 y otra que utilizaba el 7 y bueno me incline por esta.. me puedes decir la diferencia ? y en qe podria afectarme ? .. otra cosa si quiero que al maximo giro de perilla del potenciometro... el duty llege solo al 60 % debo poner un potenciometro mas pequeño cierto ? .. pero al hacer eso tambien cambiaria la frecuencia... espero sus respuesta saludos


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 27, 2011)

> otra cosa si quiero que al maximo giro de perilla del potenciometro... el duty llege solo al 60 % debo poner un potenciometro mas pequeño cierto ?



Debes de anteponer  al potenciometro (poner en serie con) un resistor fijo que limite el ciclo hasta el 60%... otra cosa que observo en el diagrama es la conexión de tus "tierras" veo que son comúnes entre el circuito de control y la del motor... te recomiendo que las separes y utilices optoacopladores, por precaución para la persona que utilice la caminadora. 

Otra cosa sería cambiar el generador de PWM por uno que utilice un comparador y una señal triangular, te dejo el circuito en ISIS para su simulación, sería cuestión de adaptarlo para el motor de DC solamente.

Saludos


----------



## powerful (Dic 27, 2011)

Fijate en los diagramas de pablin respecto a regulador PWM con 555 ,....los pines 3 y 7 estan intercambiados 3 es salida y vá al diodo LED y 7 es descarga y vá al punto móvil del potenciometro y R1....Si reemplazas RV2 por 50KOhm y agregas resistencias en serie de 50Kohm con D1 y D2  para limitar el duty entre 70% y 37% obtendrías  para RV2 maxima aprox. 70VDC , para RV2 intermedio aprox. 53VDC y para RV2 mínima aprox. 37VDC


----------



## neukelkm (Dic 27, 2011)

Muchas gracias amigos la informacion me ha sido util, hare mis pruebas y luego les cuento sobre las modificaciones... saludosss


----------



## eyoZ07 (Nov 12, 2012)

hola que tal, verán ya había publicado una entrada explicando mi problema pero lo cerraron, me puse a investigar un poco mas y revise que en el foro existen varias circuitos para controlar motores y varios temas acerca de ello, pero ninguno se acerca a lo que yo espero, encontré dos entradas que manejan voltajes altos uno a 220v y esta: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/control-motor-cc-120v-3a-26516/ que es uno de 120v y todas las entradas dentro del foro hacen referencia a voltajes pequeños de no mas de 12v

Mi pregunta es la siguiente, yo ya he hecho varios proyectos de electrónica no muy grandes pero siempre  manejando niveles TTL, y mi duda esta en esta parte.
Mi motor es de una batidora de inmersión de 127vac (con puente rectificador 112vcc aprox. estimando 120vcc para picos de voltaje) y 120watts maximo y quisiera poder controlar las velocidad del motor pense en un dimmer, pero de hacer esto perdería mucha fuerza en voltajes pequeños, asi que pase a pwm, que lo puedo hacer con el integrado 555 o con un pic, hace ya un tiempo trabaje un control de un motor de 9v por pwm con pic, pero como ven 9v no es nada, encontré un articulo en el que utiliza el 555 y mosfet y describe que se pueden mover motores grandes de hasta 10A, mi motor apenas tiene 1A pero mi pregunta de nuevo viene el problema busque el mosfet que es un buzz11 y al parecer solo opera hasta 50V, mi otra opción fue trabajar con relevadores pero a lo maximo la bobina trabajaria a 10Hz... (http://robots-argentina.com.ar/MotorCC_ControlAncho.htm), también cheque esta entrada  pero no creo que se acople a lo que espero en especial en el presupuesto (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/circuitos-varios-12144/#post78754).
Por eso es que vine por algo de ayuda, si opto por el PIC que transistor tengo que comprar para que alimente a mi motor (en mi proyecto anterior maneje el Tip122) o si opto por el 555 la duda seguiría que mosfet tendría que utilizar.

De antemano gracias y espero su ayuda, les dejo el diagrama con el que trabaje en mi proyecto anterior contaba con 5 "velocidades" para un motor de 9vcc, por obvias razones no subo el archivo del 555 pero dejo el link (http://robots-argentina.com.ar/MotorCC_ControlAncho.htm)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 12, 2012)

Post movido a un lugar acorde.

Agrego :

Te comento , los motores universales se pueden alimentar con alterna o con continua.

Cuando son alimentados con alterna rectificada por puente de 4 díodos , pero no filtrada , eso polsos senoidales el motor lo "ve" como si fueran 90 VDC

Saludos !


----------



## eyoZ07 (Nov 12, 2012)

por lo que he visto la mayoria opto por el 555, pero ahora creo que me he confundido mas, entiendo como funciona el 555 para controlar el pwm necesitaras variar los capacitores y las resistencias, un potenciometro es la mejor opcion, bien hasta aqui todo bien, pero mi pregunta sigue siendo la misma, como ya plante este circuito http://robots-argentina.com.ar/MotorCC_ControlAncho.htm, sigo en las mismas en la salida del del pin 3 es el pulso y pasa por el mosfet ya sea el IRFZ44N o en mi caso el buz11 mas un diodo para evitar que se regrese el tiro.

ahora bien el circuito independientemente cual fuese, mandara un pulso controlado al negativo del motor y el positivo se conectara a una fuente que pueda alimentarlo a 60vcc 90vcc o en mi caso 120v, por lo tanto no importara la alimentacion del motor sino del amperaje que el circuito pueda subministrar al motor
es correcto esto? de antemano gracias por responder, como dije soy  principiante espero que me tengan paciencia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 12, 2012)

Fijate éste :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/pwm-controlar-motor-90-vdc-7amp-caminadora-68180/


----------



## eyoZ07 (Nov 13, 2012)

Segui revisando y la mayoria coincide con un 555, pero mi pregunta sigue siendo la misma en cuestión a los componentes para que no se vuelen con les a pasado a varios, la solución creo que ya la dieron que seria dos mosfet IRF640 en paralelo, remplazando del circuito con el que estoy trabajando el BUZ11; ya que el motor estaría trabajando a 120v, el mosfet no estaría trabajando en los limites, además que al ser dos cubriría bien esa parte no es asi?

Ayer consegui algunas cosas para armar el circuito, y lo estuve probando con motores pequeños cosa de nada, pero mi temor es volar el circuito en dado caso de que no soporte el voltaje, creen que estoy en lo correcto de sustituir el BUZ11 por dos IRF640 en paralelo?.

Gracias por su ayuda y espero su respuesta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2012)

Fijate este que usa un optoacoplador para aislar los 120 de la baja tension :

Ver el archivo adjunto 64900


----------



## eyoZ07 (Nov 14, 2012)

gracias por la ayuda dosmetros, enserio a sido de mucho, solo me quedan dudas en los nombres de los componentes, los mosfets son los IRFP260N no? pero los diodos D12 y D8 no alcanzo a distinguir su numero y el condensador C32 es uno a 22uF a 400v verdad?, son las unicas dudas que me quedaron sobre el circuito y muy ilustrativo, gracias por todas las entradas anteriores que me mandaste, poco a poco fui despejando algunas lagunas que tenia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2012)

Si IRFP260N

Los díodos D12 y D8 - HFA15TB60 - deben ser rápidos de 600 V 15 A 

C32 = 22 uF 400 V

Saludos !


----------



## eyoZ07 (Nov 14, 2012)

muchas gracias por la ayuda dosmetros, hoy tratare de comprar las cosas y ya te aviso como me fue, aunque aun sigo pensando si no volare nada, espero que no, ya despues subo una foto de como quedo.

de nuevo gracias por la ayuda.



por cierto una ultima pregunta puedo sustituir los IRFP260N por IRF640 ambos a 200v pero el primero a 50A y el otro a 18A? es demaciado la diferencia?



claro conforme a mi configuracion mi motor apenas esta en un max de 120w y 1A


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2012)

Exacto , tu motor consume menos


----------



## eyoZ07 (Nov 14, 2012)

Excelente dosmetros gracias por contestar ahora voy a comprar los materiales y empiezo con la pruebas, ya publique mis circuito, las dudas que me quedan es que si con los capacitores para regurar los hrz estan bien, para no quemar el circuito en cuando que vaya de 0 a 100% o que me recomendarias cambiarlos para ir de 0 a un 50%?


----------



## eyoZ07 (Nov 19, 2012)

Buenas tardes compañeros, veran ya monte el circuito pero me tira un error, creo saber que es pero quería consultarlo con uds primero, veran todo funciona bien cuando respeto la conexión de este circuito, pero cuando alimento al motor con una fuente diferente este no funciona, es decir que el positivo del motor lo conecto a mi puente rectificador mientras que mi circuito esta conectado a una bateria de 9v.

estuve pensando en conseguir algo como un regulador de voltaje como el 7805, es decir conseguir uno que de 200v aprox lo rebaje a 100v, y conectado a  otro de 100v la rebaje a 50v y conseguir con otro rebajarlo a 12v aprox para el 555, sé que es algo exagerado, pero tambien pense en un divisor de voltaje con dos resistencias, creo que seria lo mas viable, tomando del mismo puente rectificador la corriente y ponerle o divisor de voltaje para tratar de que la salida sea 12v, estoy en lo correcto, o que sugerencia me dan?

gracias por su ayuda



calculando con el divisor de voltaje y esperando una entrada max de 130vcc R1= 100ohms y R2=10ohms tendre una salida de aprox 12vcc, mi duda es, esto es correcto? y de ser asi lo podira implementar con el puente rectificador, pero bastará con las resistencias convencionales a 1/2w o tengo que comprar mas grandes?

de nuevo gracias por despejar mis lagunas


----------



## Scooter (Nov 20, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate este que usa un optoacoplador para aislar los 120 de la baja tension :
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 64900



Pues no veo que es lo que aísla; la masa es común y el positivo también...


----------



## eyoZ07 (Nov 21, 2012)

Me he decidido por un divisor de voltaje, y creo que lo mas indicado sera comprar dos resistencias una de 82ohms a 10w y otra de 1k a 10w creen que sea suficientes los watts de dicipacion para lo que pretendo hacer o tengo que tirarle a las resistencias de 20w


----------



## Scooter (Nov 22, 2012)

Según mi criterio los divisores de tensión no sirven nuca para nada, bueno en realidad sirven para "señal", jamás para potencia.
Eso va a funcionar peor que mal, con un motor cuyo consumo es cambiante según la carga aún peor-peor-peor.
Vas a sacar cualquier cosa menos la tensión que buscas y vas a hacer una bonita estufa.

Como solución muy mala haz un regulador lineal del estilo "78xx + transistores", pese a ser muy mala será mucho mejor que un divisor.
Si no haz un PWM con un dutty constante y conocido; un 555 y un transistor no son tan complicados


----------



## eyoZ07 (Nov 23, 2012)

creo que me mal entendiste *Scooter* el divisor de voltaje para lo unico que lo quiero es para alimentar ya mi generador de pwm que es un 555 arriba ya puse mi diseño (pag 2), el divisor de voltaje solo lo quiero para que de la salida del puente rectificador alimente con + al motor y el - con el generador de pwm, una vez aclarado esto, mi pregunta es que resistencia debo de poner (cuantos watts).

estoy considerando una caida max de 130VCD y reducirla de 8v a 12V, que debera bastar con una resistencia de 1K con una de 82ohms, pero mi problema es a cuantos watts debera trabajar la resistencia, segun la formula es P=(V*V)/R, siendo esto P=16900/1000=16.9 es decir 17w compre una resistencia de 1Kohm a 25w y se calienta, cuando opero el motor, asi que ahora que sigue, comprar una resistencia de 820ohms o 1Kohm a 50w? creen que con esto sea suficiente o que es lo que estoy haciendo mal.

gracias por contestar Scooter


----------



## Scooter (Nov 23, 2012)

Insisto, los divisores de tensión no se usan nunca para nada. En la práctica ninguna carga es constante.


----------



## eyoZ07 (Nov 23, 2012)

esta bien entiendo *Scooter* entonces que me sugieres hacer para alimentar mi circuito y mi motor, teniendo en cuenta que el motor se alimenta alrededor de 130VCD max y min 100VDC mientras que el circuito con un maximo de 12VCD


----------



## Scooter (Nov 24, 2012)

Por eso te han propuesto un pwm y un transistor, yo tengo unos cuantos igfet de 600V que podrían hacer razonablemente bien el trabajo.
En ocasiones lo barato sale caro; un divisor resistivo tendrá muchas pérdidas y un funcionamiento muy inestabla e impredecible. Hacer un controlador pwm no es tan complejo. Aparte que unas resistencias de cierta potencia tampoco son tan baratas.

En cualquier caso no haría falta un divisor, bastaría con una resistencia en serie.


----------



## cristian_elect (Ene 5, 2013)

Yo quiero hacer un control de velocidad de un motor shunt de 48Vdc 5KW con varios mosfet en paralelo quisiera saber si  con mosfet de 60V  se puede porque esos tengo varios.
Son mosfet 60V 42 Amp a 100 grados C.


----------



## opamp (Ene 5, 2013)

60V y 48V son muy cercanos y peor aun al colocar el motor tendrás impulsos de la alta frecuencia de la PWM ,.......necesitarías un buen filtro a la salida del PWM,.....en resumen me parecen de poco voltaje tus mosfet.


----------



## aguila78 (Abr 15, 2013)

tengo un motor electrico y quisiera saber que nesecito para conectarlo directamenta a una corriente de 120v si es de 90v gracias


----------



## opamp (Abr 15, 2013)

Primero, los 120V son de corriente alterna,(120VAC/50Hz ó 60Hz) y tu motor es de Vac ó VDC, sabiendo esto tienes que reducir el V.


----------



## aguila78 (Abr 15, 2013)

es de corriente alterna es de una caminadora 






opamp dijo:


> Primero, los 120V son de corriente alterna,(120VAC/50Hz ó 60Hz) y tu motor es de Vac ó VDC, sabiendo esto tienes que reducir el V.


de que manera lo reduciria estos son los datos que tengo mode-dc p.m.  hp 2.25    10amp.   90 volts    rotation cw       rpm 4700    duty treadmill.


----------



## opamp (Abr 15, 2013)

Me parece que es de corriente contínua (Vdc),...una cosa es que la alimentes con corriente alterna de 120Vac e internamente la tarjeta de control convierta la alterna a contínua.

Averigua con tu proveedor, para poder salir de la duda y seguir avanzando.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 15, 2013)

Si ese motor es de DC y se varia la velocidad con PWM


----------



## tavotlokot (Jun 22, 2013)

he terminado un circuito con pwm para caminadora con mosfet las caractristicas del motor son:
105 vcd
18amperes
5400 rpm

lo controle con un pwm de 10 khz un driver para mosfet y mosfet de 500v  36 amperes , tengo control absoluto sobre la velocidad del motor el duty del pwm esta al 50% unico detalle no se ha subido nadie en la caminadora tengo la idea de que la corriente incremente y el mosfet resulte dañado y por esta razon el motor comienze a girar a su maximo y pueda haber un accidente , no se si con mis caracteristicas pueda fincionar muy bien  no se alguien tenga alguna experiencia con esto gracias


----------



## opamp (Jun 26, 2013)

yo lo controlo con un puente híbrido ,(dos diodos +dos SCR), diodos y SCR de 35A/600V, no he tenido problema todavía.


----------



## nic0man (Oct 13, 2013)

opamp dijo:
			
		

> yo lo controlo con un puente híbrido ,(dos diodos +dos SCR), diodos y SCR de 35A/600V, no he tenido problema todavía.



Hola a todos


estoy intentando hacer este circuito que hacen, por el pwm no tengo problemas pues lo estoy haciendo con un microcontrolador, el cual por ahora tengo en 60hz mas o menos, solo que utilizo un optoacoplador con scr para conectar el motor con el pwm pero no me ha dado resultado.

sera que tienen algun esquema o consejo que darme . gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2013)

nic0man dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos
> 
> 
> estoy intentando hacer este circuito que hacen, por el pwm no tengo problemas pues lo estoy haciendo con un microcontrolador, el cual por ahora tengo en 60hz mas o menos, solo que utilizo un optoacoplador con scr para conectar el motor con el pwm pero no me ha dado resultado.
> ...



*PWM* con un *SCR*  

Los TRIAC´s y SCR´s *NO* responden al control por PWM


----------



## Scooter (Oct 13, 2013)

También puedes usar el pwm nativo del micro si lo tiene, te ahorrarás mucho trabajo.


----------



## nic0man (Oct 13, 2013)

Hola a todos

para explicarme mejor, necesito variar la velocidad de un motor DC de 2 hp

asi que decidi hacer un pwm con el microcontrolador por otras razones de control, etc.
por el circuito del PWM no tengo ningun problema pues ya lo he montado y funciona a la perfeccion, solo que tengo problemas con el circuito de potencia.

asi que como el motor es de 90 v DC tengo dos ideas pero no estoy muy seguro

1. con un optoacoplador, usar el PWM y un SCR para variar el voltaje de un rectificador KBPC1506 que conectare al motor DC, utilizando el rectificador como si fuera un dimmer

2. utilizar un IRFZ para hacer la parte de potencia, pero tengo claro como seria la coneccion pues no los he utilizado regularmente

gracias



Esta es la imagen de la idea #1, 

gracias espero sus comentarios


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2013)

¿ Leíste esto ?



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> *PWM* con un *SCR*
> 
> Los TRIAC´s y SCR´s *NO* responden al control por PWM



Con ese esquema lo que puedes hacer es un dimmer, pero *NO* un control PWM

Y te falta agregar un red de Snubber


----------



## nic0man (Oct 14, 2013)

Hola fogonazo:

gracias por responder, aunque no deseo hacer el PWM, ese control ya me funciona, incluso ya he hecho el dimmer con un bombillo y funciona a la perfeccion.

si pudieras decirme o indicarme mejor para que es la red de Snubber, y si funcionaria igual el rectificador como un dimmer

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2013)

Un dimmer se puede hacer con un TRIAC o con un SCR y un puente rectificador que sería tu caso.

*Red de Snubber*


----------



## everardors (Sep 14, 2016)

buenas, estoy intentando controlar la velocidad de un motor de caminadora es de 90v dc 25hp, soy aficionado hice en proteus una simulacion para ver si es correcto el funcionamiento pero no pude por el motor, si alguno de ustendes pudiera checar el diagrama para ver si esta correcto se lo agradeceria, este es lo que entendi de post anteriores, gracias


----------



## zopilote (Sep 14, 2016)

Mosfet mal colocado, tierras del motor y del 555 no vinculadas. Y lo del mosfet tiene que aguantar de varios amperios, pero solo al inicio luego que el motor se mueva es solo de pocos amperios, eso si le quieres implementar.


----------



## everardors (Sep 14, 2016)

Gracias zopilote, entonces tengo que unir los negativos, no hay problema por la diferencia de voltaje?

Me puedes decir como debo colocar el mosfet, y sengon yo son 8 amperios los que ocupa el motor creo este mosfet es de 50 no se si a eso te refieres, gracias por la ayuda


----------



## opamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Motor de 25hp?........haciendo un cálculo rápido, 25hp son "casi" 25X 0.75KW, aprox 18.75 KW???,......de esa potencia es el motor de tu caminadora.


----------



## zopilote (Sep 14, 2016)

Caminadora para gorditos arriba de los 600kilos.


----------



## everardors (Sep 14, 2016)

Perdonen es 1.25 hp


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2016)

Era una trotadora para elefantes


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 15, 2016)

everardors dijo:


> buenas, estoy intentando controlar la velocidad de un motor de caminadora es de 90v dc 25hp, soy aficionado hice en proteus una simulacion para ver si es correcto el funcionamiento pero no pude por el motor, si alguno de ustendes pudiera checar el diagrama para ver si esta correcto se lo agradeceria, este es lo que entendi de post anteriores, gracias


Hola a todos , hay que conectar lo Sourse del transistor MosFet a lo pino 1 del LM555 (tierra o masa) y la puente rectificadora estas conectada equivocada , esa tiene que tener la salida canbiada mas con menos (reverter la polaridad de saida ).
!Suerte en los desaholloos!.
Att, 
Daniel lopes.


----------



## everardors (Sep 19, 2016)

perdon por la tardanza per aca en mexico hubo puente XD

subo otra imagen, aver si asi esta bien jejeje

nomas que le den el visto bueno y comienzo a hacerla, otra cosilla no se si los capacitores son los correctos para que el pwm no dañe el motor, lei mas atras algo dl duty al 60% para no dañar el motor, gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 19, 2016)

everardors dijo:


> perdon por la tardanza per aca en mexico hubo puente XD
> 
> subo otra imagen, aver si asi esta bien jejeje
> 
> nomas que le den el visto bueno y comienzo a hacerla, otra cosilla no se si los capacitores son los correctos para que el pwm no dañe el motor, lei mas atras algo dl duty al 60% para no dañar el motor, gracias



!NO olvide de alimentar "U2" con una fuente ayslada del RED electrica , use un transformador con primario conpatible con la RED local y secundario de 15V mas una puente rectificadora y un capacitor electrolitico de filtragen !.  
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## everardors (Oct 2, 2016)

el rfp260n no esta haciendo lo que deberia, me refiero que hace como si fuera un puente directo, y entra el voltaje directo al motor, no esta controlado por el pwm del 555, pero el 555 si funciona pues le puse un led y se ve cuando este prende y apaga, sera conecte todos los negativos juntos?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2016)

everardors dijo:


> el rfp260n no esta haciendo lo que deberia, me refiero que hace como si fuera un puente directo, y entra el voltaje directo al motor, no esta controlado por el pwm del 555, _*pero el 555 si funciona pues le puse un led y se ve cuando este prende y apaga, *_sera conecte todos los negativos juntos?



A la frecuencia de trabajo de un PWM no deberías ver *nada*.
Solo una iluminación tenue del LED, pero sin distinguir los pulsos.

¿ Que frecuencia estás empleando ?


----------



## everardors (Oct 3, 2016)

jejeje, como esta el diagrama, solo variaba la intensidad del led como dices, pero me surgio la duda y cambie el capacitor que va en la pata 2 y 6 puse uno grande electrolitico, y esto me permite ver desde que prende y apaga el led hasta que se queda fijo y con la intensidad al maximo, ahora no tengo la medida del capacitor

con cualquiera de los dos hace lo mismo pasa directa la corriente, esto por que conecte varias veces y el motor inicia a todo lo que da, igual que si conectara el puro puente de diodos al toma corriente y al motor


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2016)

everardors dijo:


> jejeje, como esta el diagrama, solo variaba la intensidad del led como dices, pero me surgio la duda y cambie el capacitor que va en la pata 2 y 6 puse uno grande electrolitico, y esto me permite ver desde que prende y apaga el led hasta que se queda fijo y con la intensidad al maximo, ahora no tengo la medida del capacitor
> 
> con cualquiera de los dos hace lo mismo pasa directa la corriente, esto por que conecte varias veces y el motor inicia a todo lo que da, igual que si conectara el puro puente de diodos al toma corriente y al motor



¿ Que ocurre si desconectas "Gate" del MOSFET ?


----------



## everardors (Oct 3, 2016)

no lo probe, ahora ando en el trabajo, apenas llegue a casa pruebo y te comento


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2016)

everardors dijo:


> no lo probe, ahora ando en el trabajo, apenas llegue a casa pruebo y te comento



Si armaste exactamente esto:

Ver el archivo adjunto 148407​
Está mal, te falta unir *"Source" *con GND del 555

Tal como está aquí:

Ver el archivo adjunto 83683​


----------



## everardors (Oct 3, 2016)

no no, arme el ultimo no se como mostrar la imagen del otro post, no me deja subirla de nuevo, esta en el post 95 la que hice

Ver el archivo adjunto 148562​


----------



## everardors (Oct 3, 2016)

Fogonazo, quite el gate y ocurre exactamente lo mismo, pense que el mosfet estaba dañado y traje otro y funciona exactamente igual, creo que es de diseño


----------



## sebsjata (Oct 3, 2016)

Necesitas poner una resistencia alta en el gate del MOSFET a tierra para mantenerlo apagado, ponle una de 47k o menos


----------



## everardors (Oct 3, 2016)

aver si entendi, la resistencia de 470 del 555 al gate la dejo y agrego una mas de gate a masa ?



sebsjata lo acabo de hacer con una resistencia de 50k que tengo ala mano, hizo lo mismo


----------



## sebsjata (Oct 3, 2016)

everardors dijo:


> aver si entendi, la resistencia de 470 del 555 al gate la dejo y agrego una mas de gate a masa ?



Si correcto, coloca una resistencia de 47k del gate a tierra después de la  de 470, eso es para mantener el MOSFET apagado por que el gate del MOSFET es súper sensible y con lo que sea se enciende hasta con hacercando la mano enciende parcial mente


----------



## opamp (Oct 3, 2016)

Everardors! antes que sigas perforando más mosfet, fíjate que el Vpico :  130  x 1.41 = algo más de 180V , muy cerca a VDSmáx:200V; además, no tienes diodo volante con tu motor, se deben producir unos muy bonitos impulsos, que sobrepasan largamente el VDSmáx.
Colócale uno que supere los 400V, mejor 600V, no te olvides del diodo volante, diodo rápido, mejor ultrarápido, de unos 10A o más.


----------



## everardors (Oct 3, 2016)

entonces nesecito diodo volante, como se que diodo es ultrarapido?


----------



## opamp (Oct 4, 2016)

Necesitas un trans mosfet de mayor VDS y colocar un diodo schottky(ultra fast recovery) de unos 10A/600V.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2016)

¿ Verificaste que el MOSFET esté correctamente conectado ? podrías haber invertido Drain con Source 

La prueba es desconectando la resistencia al 555 y agregando una resistencia entre Gate y Source


----------



## emagdale (Abr 18, 2017)

Una disculpa amigos por robar un poco de su tiempo, tengo un motor de CD que se alimenta de 90 VCD y una corriente de 8A, originalmente de una caminadora. Conseguí un PWM de 90vdc a 15A, pero necesito construir la fuente de alimentación de 90 VCD @ 10A. Alguien podría apoyarme con un circuito, o al menos darme una pista como construirla?


----------



## ilcapo (Sep 11, 2017)

Hola amigos del foro adjunto un circuito que encontre por google pero hay 2 cosas que me parecen raras y por eso consulto a los maestros del foro 

1) el PWM puede "pasar" por un rele y a la salida la onda queda tal cual como entró ? 
2) el mosfet IRFZ44N puede manejar un motor de continua de 30Vx4A ! ?

gracias de antemano


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 11, 2017)

Hola ilcapo, la primera pregunta, depende el rango de frecuencia pero a muy muy baja si, la señal de salida será del mismo ciclo útil que la entrada. Que sea práctico, no, para nada, acabarás con la vida del rele muy pronto por el constante switcheo.
La 2da pregunta, si que si lo soporta pero cuidando trabajar al transistor en las zonas de corte y saturación.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 11, 2017)

Hola, creo que el relé sólo lo utiliza cómo interruptor de seguridad. En ese caso podrá funcionar sin problemas, lo importante es que conmute sin carga, ésto extenderá la vida útil del mismo.
En cuanto a tu consulta del transistor, que mejor que consultar, su hoja de datos. En cuanto a corriente ese transistor puede manejarla sin problemas. Chequea la máxima tensión admisible. Además de añadir la protección contra la FEM generada.


----------



## ilcapo (Sep 12, 2017)

Gracias por las respuestas. Si, para mi lo unico que hace el relay es dejar pasar el PWM o nó, pero me sigue pareciendo raro que el PWM pase bien, porque el relay es una llave mecanica, si fuera una continuidad perfecta si ,, pero no ,,,,, habria que verlo en un osciloscopio real ( porque en un software es una union perfecta) y asi ver que le pasa al PWM al pasar por el relay ,,,y si es que pasa.... hasta que frecuencia pasa bien........por lo menos las alternas senoidales y las continuas pasan bien pero nunca los use para que pasara un PWM, lamentablemente no tengo un osciloscopio para hacer la pruebita


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 12, 2017)

Hola amigo, me parece que no comprendes cómo funciona un relé. Cómo tu dices es un interruptor electromecánico. Así que todo lo que entra sale! cuando está cerrado obviamente, es un simple conductor! No hay más vueltas.
Ahora si hablamos de R.F. es otro tema, ya que en ese caso, los conductores se ven cómo líneas de impedancias, pero las características conductoras, las tiene como cualquier conductor propiamente dicho.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 12, 2017)

Si , una señal PWM puede pasar perfectamente por ese relé , pero sería mucho más facil encender y apagar el PWM.

El IRFZ44N te sirve perfectamente , pero así cómo le estás polarizando el Gate con 1k , lo vas a incendiar !

Deberían ser 30 Ohms y 1k a tierra


----------



## ilcapo (Sep 13, 2017)

bueno gracias por las respuestas! igualmente segui estudiando un poco mas y ya llegue al puente H , y ahora ya se me complico de nuevo porque estoy leyendo que se necesitan unos drivers para encender los mosfets, y mi duda es si el PWM tiene que atravesar todo el driver ( que a veces son chips) hasta llegar al mosfet ? !  o como se conecta el driver y el pwm ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2017)

Si , necesitás algo así cómo dos IR2110 , yo ayer en Microelectrónica (Tte. Gral. Perón 1455 - C.A.B.A) los pagué 95 $ (5,3 Trumps) cada uno.

¿ Por que no comenzás con un puente H de transistotes comunes Bjt ?


----------



## Psyke (Sep 13, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , una señal PWM puede pasar perfectamente por ese relé , pero sería mucho más facil encender y apagar el PWM.
> 
> El IRFZ44N te sirve perfectamente , pero así cómo le estás polarizando el Gate con 1k , lo vas a incendiar !
> 
> Deberían ser 30 Ohms y 1k a tierra





Perdón por el offtopic, pero por qué con 1k lo rompería?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 13, 2017)

Psyke dijo:


> Perdón por el offtopic, pero por qué con 1k lo rompería?



Hola, sucede que los transistores MOSFET, trabajan por variación de tensión entre Vgs. Al no circular prácticamente corriente alguna, si se coloca una resistencia gde. la capacidad parásita de entrada no permite la conmutacion rápida del transistor, haciendolo trabajar en zona lineal. Conclusión, se destruye por exceso de temperatura, dependiendo de la carga que maneje.


----------



## RolisFLD (Dic 7, 2018)

Buenas tardes, eh estado leyendo un poco sobre el tema, y quisiera controlar un motor de caminadora, de 90v 1.25a, ya vi varios diagramas los cuales podría hacer, pero, quisiera alimentarlo con un inversor, para ponerlo en algún kart o moto electrica, tengo a la mano un par de baterías de gel de 12v, y tengo a la mano 2 inversores de 12 a 120v onda senoidal modificada de 500w cada uno, estube investigando y no se pueden conectar los inversores en paralelo, por lo de la onda senoidal o algo asi, pero mi pregunta es, les puedo poner un diodo rectificador y convertir la salida del inversor a 120 DC, y ya con los 2 inversores en DC, ponerlos en paralelo y poder alimentar algún circuito para variar la velocidad del motor?
Quedaría algo así:
Pilas->inversores->diodos>pwm>motor


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2018)

RolisFLD dijo:


> Buenas tardes, eh estado leyendo un poco sobre el tema, y quisiera controlar un motor de caminadora, de 90v 1.25a, ya vi varios diagramas los cuales podría hacer, pero, quisiera alimentarlo con un inversor, para ponerlo en algún kart o moto electrica, tengo a la mano un par de baterías de gel . . . . .


¿ De que capacidad son tus baterías de gel ?


----------



## RolisFLD (Dic 7, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ De que capacidad son tus baterías de gel ?


Dice así:
650 cca
48 ah
98 cr rc


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2018)

Ok es de 48 Ah , pero de cuantos Volts ?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 7, 2018)

RolisFLD dijo:


> Buenas tardes, eh estado leyendo un poco sobre el tema, y quisiera controlar un motor de caminadora, de 90v 1.25a, ya vi varios diagramas los cuales podría hacer, pero, quisiera alimentarlo con un inversor, para ponerlo en algún kart o moto electrica, *tengo a la mano un par de baterías de gel de 12v,* y tengo a la mano 2 inversores de 12 a 120v onda senoidal modificada de 500w cada uno, estube investigando y no se pueden conectar los inversores en paralelo, por lo de la onda senoidal o algo asi, pero mi pregunta es, les puedo poner un diodo rectificador y convertir la salida del inversor a 120 DC, y ya con los 2 inversores en DC, ponerlos en paralelo y poder alimentar algún circuito para variar la velocidad del motor?
> Quedaría algo así:
> Pilas->inversores->diodos>pwm>motor


----------



## RolisFLD (Dic 8, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ok es de 48 Ah , pero de cuantos Volts ?


12v, osea son 2 baterías, para 2 inversores


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2018)

Tendrás que hacer la prueba . . .  a la salida de los inversores dos puentes rectificadores y luego si juntas la DC

Ojo que los datos de los inversores son mentirosos , ni te creas los 500Watts , y los motores al arrancar consumenvarias veces su propia potencia-corriente, quizás tengas que poner alguna resistencia  tipo de 1 Ohm en serie para limitar un poco esa corriente de arranque.


----------



## RolisFLD (Dic 8, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tendrás que hacer la prueba . . .  a la salida de los inversores dos puentes rectificadores y luego si juntas la DC
> 
> Ojo que los datos de los inversores son mentirosos , ni te creas los 500Watts , y los motores al arrancar consumenvarias veces su propia potencia-corriente, quizás tengas que poner alguna resistencia  tipo de 1 Ohm en serie para limitar un poco esa corriente de arranque.


Los inversores son estos:
SlimLine 500W AC Inverter | Power Inverter | Wagan Tech Power, Convenience, and Comfort For People on the Go
Y q puente de diodos me recomiendas para convertir la salida de los inversores a DC?


----------



## juanma2468 (Dic 8, 2018)

RolisFLD dijo:


> Los inversores son estos:
> SlimLine 500W AC Inverter | Power Inverter | Wagan Tech Power, Convenience, and Comfort For People on the Go
> Y q puente de diodos me recomiendas para convertir la salida de los inversores a DC?


Puente de diodo podes usa uno de 10A por los picos de arranque que puedan tener los motores, a menos que lo límites un poco con una resistencia serie de bajo valor con ya te lo mencionaron anteriormente, en ese caso con uno de 8A puede andar.


----------



## xisto (Dic 9, 2018)

pwm con 324 .Probado. Con tl 494 . Probado


----------



## juanma2468 (Dic 9, 2018)

xisto dijo:


> pwm con 324 .Probado


El circuito propuesto es para 12V, y el compañero quiere uno para 90V. Además no figura el modelo del mosfet que emplea el circuito


----------



## xisto (Dic 9, 2018)

En los dos casos usaron 50n06 . Se podría usar si adaptas la alimentación de la parte de control y cambiar por mosfet de mas voltaje. En lo personal en el caso de circuito con 494 lo use en un motor de 60 volt para un triciclo


----------



## hell_fish (May 2, 2019)

Buenas noches, estoy probando el circuito que publico el sr XISTO con el TL494 un par de post atras, tengo un inconveniente, al poner carga al motor este genera un ringing con un pico de voltaje importante adjunto las imagenes sig la primera es el motor sin carga, la segunda cargado, estoy pensando utilizar una red snubber mi duda es cual es la mejor opcion snubber para cada mosfet o una sola en los bornes del motor o como puedo eliminar ese pico de voltaje ?


----------



## Scooter (May 3, 2019)

¿Está el diodo volante?
Prueba con otro más rápido o de más capacidad de corriente


----------



## juanma2468 (May 3, 2019)

hell_fish dijo:


> Buenas noches, estoy probando el circuito que publico el sr XISTO con el TL494 un par de post atras, tengo un inconveniente, al poner carga al motor este genera un ringing con un pico de voltaje importante adjunto las imagenes sig la primera es el motor sin carga, la segunda cargado, estoy pensando utilizar una red snubber mi duda es cual es la mejor opcion snubber para cada mosfet o una sola en los bornes del motor o como puedo eliminar ese pico de voltaje ?


Pues puedes hacer pruebas de poner la red snubber sobre la salida de motor haciendo uso de varios valores diferentes, valores tipicos son capacitores de entre 100 y 10 nF y resistencias entre 47 y 100 ohms, si bien esto se puede calcular para tu caso puntual, no es sencillo.


----------



## hell_fish (May 3, 2019)

Gracias por las respuestas pude solucionar el inconveniente, agrague diodos ultra rapidos como indico scooter ademas un amortiguador con un cap de 100n y una R de 100 ohm como mensiono juanma y desaparecio el pico de voltaje la primera imagen motor sin carga y la segunda motor con carga.


----------



## Cristian_Almanza (May 8, 2019)

Buen dia.

Estoy diseñando un circuito de control (solo velocidad) y potencia para el motor de una banda caminadora, con especificaciones de 90v dc, 25a (3 hp), he investigado varios temas en este foro y por otros lado llegando a la siguiente conclusión (Ver imagen adjunta).

Comparto esto con ustedes para que por favor me ayuden a corregir posibles errores y responder a algunas dudas que aun poseo:

- he leído que puedo generar 90v dc (por tensión continua pulsatoria) al rectificar 110v ac sin usar capacitor de regulacion, ¿es posible?
- ¿Como calculo la capacidad del puente rectificador?¿y la capacidad del diodo de escape (D2)?
- seleccione un IGBT como puerta, adicione los valores Data, ¿Funcionara el sistema?

de antemano, muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## xisto (May 9, 2019)




----------



## pablodeo (Jun 1, 2019)

Hola! Aprovecho el thread porque tengo un proyecto similar. Quiero hacer un control PWM (básico, con potenciómetro) para un motor DC sacado de una cinta de caminar y antes de comprar los componentes prefiero consultar antes de hacer desastre.

El motor es modelo C3364B2727 (100 VDC, 22.3 A). La info están en el siguiente link:

2.9 HP Icon Health And Fitness Treadmill Motor w/Pivot Mount M-175683 | Special Purpose DC Motors | DC Motors | Electrical | www.surpluscenter.com

El circuito que estuve simulando es el siguiente (obviando el regulador de tensión, la idea es que VCC sea 12Vdc, y que VM sea 100Vdc):



Quería saber si poner ese mosfet IRF250 (200V, 30A) estaría correcto o no (además del resto de componentes).

¿Hará falta también un capacitor entre los bornes del motor?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 1, 2019)

Hola, D1 se freirá ahí.
Normalmente para accionamiento en PWM no se utiliza un simple diodo en una carga inductiva en éste caso un motor.
Busca en la red, hay muchas formas de amortiguar los picos inversos.


----------



## juanma2468 (Jun 1, 2019)

pablodeo dijo:


> Hola! Aprovecho el thread porque tengo un proyecto similar. Quiero hacer un control PWM (básico, con potenciómetro) para un motor DC sacado de una cinta de caminar y antes de comprar los componentes prefiero consultar antes de hacer desastre.
> 
> El motor es modelo C3364B2727 (100 VDC, 22.3 A). La info están en el siguiente link:
> 
> ...


Por otro lado ese circuito así como esta no es PWM, busca en Google 555+pwm y verás que le falta unos diodos. Para esa corriente debes usar por lo menos un mbr30200 como para que soporte la tensión y corriente necesaria.


----------



## pablodeo (Jun 1, 2019)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas. Iré modificando el esquemático y publicándolo acá a medida que avance.

Hola de nuevo. Acá subo de nuevo el circuito con las modificaciones sugeridas.

Cualquier otra corrección, estaré agradecido

VCC = 12Vdc    VM = 100Vdc


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 2, 2019)

pablodeo dijo:


> VCC = 12Vdc VM = 100Vdc



En ese caso deberías usar un enorme transformador para VM , me parece que te conviene trabajar desde los 220Vac rectificador y filtrados (308Vdc)  y acotar el ciclo de trabajo del PWM , eso se hace con una resistencia entre RV1 y D1 o D2.

De esa manera el PWM trabajaría con un ciclo de trabajo de entre 0% (0V) y 32% (98,56Vdc)

Saludos !


----------



## mcrven (Jun 2, 2019)

Les recuerdo que es un motor de 3 HP. Es un dispositivo industrial y no requiere controlador PWM. Se regulan con unos controladores que consisten en un puente rectificador controlado por SCRs que controlan la fase de la tensión de entrada.
Cuando se requiere velocidades estabilizadas, estas se controlan mediante feed-back inverso o regulador tacométrico.

Sugiero consultar a una empresa de insumos industriales pues, los materiales para construir dispositivos de potencias elevadas son sumamente costosos y difíciles de conseguir.


----------



## pablodeo (Jun 3, 2019)

Hola otra vez, actualizo el circuito, siguiendo el consejo de DOSMETROS en cuanto a acotación del duty cycle. Con respecto a la fuente, el trafo está. Mañana me lo traen, junto con el motor.



mcrven, gracias por la sugerencia, pero este motor era de una cinta de caminar, y la placa original que lo controlaba tenía un mosfet IRFP260N (200V, 50A)

A medida que vaya haciendo pruebas en la protoboard (para luego hacer el PCB), comparto las novedades.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2019)

Y cómo obtenía los 100Vdc la placa original ?


----------



## juanma2468 (Jun 3, 2019)

pablodeo dijo:


> Hola otra vez, actualizo el circuito, siguiendo el consejo de DOSMETROS en cuanto a acotación del duty cycle. Con respecto a la fuente, el trafo está. Mañana me lo traen, junto con el motor.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 179389
> 
> ...


Protoboard + mucha corriente = incendio


----------



## pablodeo (Jun 3, 2019)

DOSMETROS, Con respecto a la fuente, lo que tenemos es un trafo reductor de 220VAC a 110VAC. La idea es usar el mismo para alimentar al motor dc (previa rectificación) y al 555 (con un reductor de tensión para no quemar el 7812).



juanma2468 dijo:


> Protoboard + mucha corriente = incendio



Tenés razón, creo que voy a tener que hacer el PCB directamente, con pistas de más de 15mm de ancho para la alimentación del motor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2019)

pablodeo dijo:


> tenemos es un trafo reductor de 220VAC a 110VAC.



Esa daría 150 Vdc , igual vas a tener que acotar el ciclo de trabajo. 

Mosfet de 200V para eso me parece bien poco


----------



## pablodeo (Jun 3, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Esa daría 150 Vdc , igual vas a tener que acotar el ciclo de trabajo.
> 
> Mosfet de 200V para eso me parece bien poco



Ok. Entonces acoto de 0% a 32% el ciclo de trabajo, como me dijiste anteriormente (y como ya estaba en el último esquemático que subí).
Y trataré de conseguir un mosfet de 300V, y en lo posible de más de 30A


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2019)

pablodeo dijo:


> Ok. Entonces acoto de 0% a 32% el ciclo de trabajo


 
Ahora sería del 65 %


----------



## pablodeo (Jun 3, 2019)

Y con respecto a los 12Vdc creo que voy a tener que hacer un empalme con los 220Vac e independizarlo del otro trafo de 110Vac ¿o hay alguna solución mejor que esta?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2019)

Mejor otra fuente independiente


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 3, 2019)

Supongo que hablas de transformador a 110Vac y NO de autotransformador.


----------



## pablodeo (Jun 3, 2019)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Supongo que hablas de transformador a 110Vac y NO de autotransformador.


Sí, de 220Vac de entrada y 110Vac de salida


----------



## mcrven (Jun 4, 2019)

pablodeo dijo:


> Sí, de 220Vac de entrada y 110Vac de salida



Gudino pregunta porque debe ser "Transformador" (Dos devanados separados: Galvánicamente aislados.)

Por demas debe ser un TREMENDO transformador de unos 3 KvA o más: 3  HP = 2.235 KvA + prevención = 3 KvA.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 4, 2019)

Deber deber no debe, pero es conveniente por motivos de seguridad.
Si es autotransformador puedes electrocutarte


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 4, 2019)

Para pablodeo, mi pregunta de si, usarías transformador es por la obvia razón de seguridad eléctrica que habría. Más allá del costo, peso y volumen del mismo.
Ahora si usas un autotransformador, deberás tomar todas las precauciones, ya que tanto el motor cómo el transistor y toda la electrónica asociada a él estará a potencial eléctrico.
No está demás decir que el sistema que controle al transistor, que seguramente sea una fuente continua de aprox. 12V, ésta tensión estará asociada a potencial eléctrico y automáticamente se vuelve riesgoso. Entonces la señal que viene del controlador debe aislarse galvánicamente en algún punto.
Así que para ser ordenado, se recomienda etiquetar la zona HOT de la zona COLD de tensión.


----------



## pablodeo (Jun 4, 2019)

Hola de nuevo! Acá les muestro el motor y la fuente de 110Vac que voy a usar


----------



## Scooter (Jun 5, 2019)

Para casi 100V yo pondría un optoacoplador y dos fuentes separadas


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 5, 2019)

Ese es un autotransformador.


----------



## pablodeo (Jun 5, 2019)

Buenas, acá les actualizo el circuito, con el optoacoplador


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 5, 2019)

Supongo que R4, 5 y 6, es para simular!
En la práctica no funcionará, necesitas trabajar con la tensión de GATE requerida, luego acoplar con una resistencia muy pequeña para minimizar el efecto de la capacitancia parásita G/S. de lo contrario el MOSFET hervirá!


----------



## pablodeo (Jun 5, 2019)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Supongo que R4, 5 y 6, es para simular!
> En la práctica no funcionará, necesitas trabajar con la tensión de GATE requerida, luego acoplar con una resistencia muy pequeña para minimizar el efecto de la capacitancia parásita G/S. de lo contrario el MOSFET hervirá!



Sí, la idea es hacer un divisor resistivo. para no quemar el optoacoplador.
Con respecto a la resistencia muy pequeña, ¿100 Ohm estaría bien?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 5, 2019)

Pero parece que no me has entendido. No puedes usar un divisor resistivo cómo lo planteas.
Tienes que usar una fuente estabilizada que entregue la tensión Vgs necesaria.
Un optoacoplador no sirve, tienes que usar un driver pull-up y pull-dn, para que el transistor pase de corte a conducción en el menor tiempo posible. Hay drivers específicos para eso. Así el MOSFET trabaja cómo debe en modo conmutación.


----------



## pablodeo (Jun 5, 2019)

Ok. Ahí averiguo acerca de eso, las formas de onda que veía en la simulación no me estaban convenciendo
Entonces me voy olvidando del optoacoplador, y tendré que unir los 0v de la fuente de 12VDC estabilizada con la referencia de la fuente de 110VAC rectificada (aprox 153 VDC con ripple)


----------



## mcrven (Jun 5, 2019)

http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/2...08.1411153989.1559768141-896288690.1559768141

Esos motores suelen controlarse con dispositivos como el que aparece en el enlace, eso hasta niveles de potencia como el que tenemos aquí: 2~3 HP. Para niveles superiores no habían módulos, se debían configurar con componentes discretos.

Con el método que están planteando, solo se manejan motores pequeños. Las pérdidas en calor van a ser inmensas para casi 2.5 KW (Que es DC de lo que estamos hablando).

En cuanto me sea posible les rescato unos archivos con los diagramas y se los paso.


----------



## pablodeo (Jun 6, 2019)

Buenas, acá les actualizo el circuito, con totem-pole, sin optoacoplador


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 6, 2019)

Va mejorando, el único detalle es que todo el circuito estará con potencial de red.


----------



## pablodeo (Jun 6, 2019)

Es todo un tema el potencial de red, pero es esto o el optoacoplador con totem pole y su Vcc inestable por divisor resistivo. Si agrego otra fuente más de VDC, caeríamos en lo mismo de conectar los 0v de la misma a la red.

En este caso voy a tener que armar una fuente lineal de 12Vdc, no sería buena idea usar una conmutada (¿o estoy equivocado?).


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 6, 2019)

Te comento cómo sería lo ideal y de ahí vamos descendiendo a lo menos óptimo.
Lo que deberías usar es una fuente conmutada o lineal aislada con potencia suficiente.
Ahora, si vas a usar una fuente no aislada,  entonces lo ideal sería optoacoplar la señal que sale en tu caso del 555.
Ahora, a la salida del optoacoplador, inyectas la señal al driver totem- pole o lo que fuera, y de ahí al MOSFET.
Pero para ésto, debes añadir una fuente (aislada) de 12V o lo apropiado, para alimentar el topem-pole.


----------



## pablodeo (Jun 6, 2019)

Ok. Me gusta la idea de la fuente conmutada aislada de 12Vdc. ¿Será suficiente una de 500mA? El amperímetro DC en la simulación oscila por debajo de 100mA para esa fuente.


----------



## pablodeo (Jun 7, 2019)

Buenas, actualizo el circuito en base a los componentes que pude conseguir


----------



## mcrven (Jun 7, 2019)

pablodeo dijo:


> Ok. Me gusta la idea de la fuente conmutada aislada de 12Vdc. ¿Será suficiente una de 500mA? El amperímetro DC en la simulación oscila por debajo de 100mA para esa fuente.



Tomas un transformador de los que utilizan algunos modem (Algunos lo llevan de 12 VDC @ 1 ~ 1.5 A), retiras el circuito impreso y lo instalas con un tornillo o dos, dentro de tu controlador. Son fuentes conmutadas muy bien reguladas y, para la carga que le vas a poner irá super sobrado. Si lo encuentras de 0,5 A también sirve, que allí solo consume el oscilador.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 7, 2019)

Viendo tu esquema, no hay aislación entre la etapa de potencia y el control.


----------



## pablodeo (Jun 7, 2019)

mcrven dijo:


> Tomas un transformador de los que utilizan algunos modem (Algunos lo llevan de 12 VDC @ 1 ~ 1.5 A), retiras el circuito impreso y lo instalas con un tornillo o dos, dentro de tu controlador. Son fuentes conmutadas muy bien reguladas y, para la carga que le vas a poner irá super sobrado. Si lo encuentras de 0,5 A también sirve, que allí solo consume el oscilador.


He comprado una fuente conmutada de 12Vdc y 500mA.



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Viendo tu esquema, no hay aislación entre la etapa de potencia y el control.


Y no, lo voy a tener que hacer de esta forma.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 8, 2019)

Ese esquema no funcionará con un autotransformador. Con un transformador si.
Me refiero a la "fuente" de 110V


----------



## pablodeo (Jun 17, 2019)

Hola. Les comento las novedades. Al final implementé el siguiente circuito (con la salvedad de que en R2 en vez de poner la resistencia de 220Ohm puse directamente un puente, para tener el menor DC mínimo posible, que es de un 6%).

Anduvo todo bien con el motor sin carga mecánica, pero después, al poner la carga mecánica se quemaron las resistencias R5, R6 y los dos transistores bipolares Q2 y Q3. Voy a tener que reemplazar ambos MOSFET, por las dudas, porque veo un pequeño hueco en uno de ellos.

¿Las R5 y R6 para reemplazar las quemadas deberían ser de (aproximadamente) 10Ohm y 10W, o se puede usar de 10kOhm y 1/4W? ¿O algo intermedio?


----------



## jack35 (Jun 18, 2019)

En lo personal y visto la potencia y características del motor yo me inclino mas por la opción de un driver DC de tipo industrial,
El cual elimina el Transformador o auto-transformador(Eliminando las perdidas por calor del transfo) ademas de la fuente DC de la parte control.

Un Driver DC se conecta directamente a la red ya sea 110-120VAC o 220-240VAC una fase y sin necesidad de ningún transformador ni nada mas.
Un driver DC compensa la carga que se le imponga, tanto en V como en I, y sin tacometro ni nada mas (tu circuito no lo hace)
Un Driver DC protege en corriente tanto al motor como el mismo driver de manera electrónica (tu circuito no lo incorpora)
El Driver DC (de puente híbrido de SCR) no lleva condensadores a la salida DC, por lo tanto va a durar mucho mas que 5 años que es la vida util de los mejores condensadores electrolíticos que hay disponibles en el mercado a esas corrientes.
y por ultimo el precio de uno de estos drivers lo puedes obtener por unos 250USD o en Kit para armar por unos 185USD sin el HeatSink pero se consiguen locamente y minimiza el precio de bastante.

Son los pro y los contra que yo veo hasta este momento, es mi opinión de como he visto que va evolucionando este post.
Mucha suerte amigo y espero que logres realizarlo de la mejor manera que tu desees.

Saludos a todos los foristas


----------



## Scooter (Jun 18, 2019)

Desde el desconocimiento, me imagino que habrá algo intermedio entre 10 y 10000.
Si funciona con 10k entonces yo quitaba los transistores y disparaba directamente desde el 555.

Si lo pones con 10 Ohm que suponen picos de 12/10 = 1,2A  y 12×1,2= 14,4W de pico, entonces pondría otras resistencias que aguanten esa potencia de pico y otros transistores que aguanten picos repetitivos de ese calibre, no sé de memoria las características del BC 327 pero creo que su Ic anda por los 60mA, en picos repetitivos no creo que alcance mucho más de 600mA y hay que ver las características del pico repetitivo, a lo mejor el Gate de esos transistores es mayor.

Si los transistores se polarizan adecuadamente con 10k, que no creo, entonces nada, resistencia y al pin 3 del 555.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 18, 2019)

Verifica que no se haya estropeado el diodo conectado al motor.
Si Q2 y Q3 se dañaron, es porque se dañó o dañaron los MOSFETs  y no al revés.
Si se dañaron los MOSFETs es probable que el diodo de protección de dañó por desbordar su capacidad de potencia.
Yo no utilizaría ese sistema de amortiguación con sólo un diodo. Te comenté que busques en la red, sistemas idóneos para ese fin. Las R5 y 6 no pueden ser de 10k. 
Tienen que ser de un bajo valor, para que los transistores pueden conmutar sin pasar  por un estado lineal de conducción.


----------



## pablodeo (Jun 18, 2019)

jack35 dijo:


> En lo personal y visto la potencia y características del motor yo me inclino mas por la opción de un driver DC de tipo industrial,
> El cual elimina el Transformador o auto-transformador(Eliminando las perdidas por calor del transfo) ademas de la fuente DC de la parte control.
> 
> Un Driver DC se conecta directamente a la red ya sea 110-120VAC o 220-240VAC una fase y sin necesidad de ningún transformador ni nada mas.
> ...


Se ve bastante costoso. Es solo para una cinta de caminar, y quiero gastar menos de 250USD




Scooter dijo:


> Desde el desconocimiento, me imagino que habrá algo intermedio entre 10 y 10000.
> Si funciona con 10k entonces yo quitaba los transistores y disparaba directamente desde el 555.
> 
> Si lo pones con 10 Ohm que suponen picos de 12/10 = 1,2A  y 12×1,2= 14,4W de pico, entonces pondría otras resistencias que aguanten esa potencia de pico y otros transistores que aguanten picos repetitivos de ese calibre, no sé de memoria las características del BC 327 pero creo que su Ic anda por los 60mA, en picos repetitivos no creo que alcance mucho más de 600mA y hay que ver las características del pico repetitivo, a lo mejor el Gate de esos transistores es mayor.
> ...


Prefiero dejar el totem pole, e inclinarme por resistencias de un poco más de ohm, y de un poco menos de W por temas de espacio físico y no tener que hacer otra placa.



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Verifica que no se haya estropeado el diodo conectado al motor.
> Si Q2 y Q3 se dañaron, es porque se dañó o dañaron los MOSFETs  y no al revés.
> Si se dañaron los MOSFETs es probable que el diodo de protección de dañó por desbordar su capacidad de potencia.
> Yo no utilizaría ese sistema de amortiguación con sólo un diodo. Te comenté que busques en la red, sistemas idóneos para ese fin. Las R5 y 6 no pueden ser de 10k.
> Tienen que ser de un bajo valor, para que los transistores pueden conmutar sin pasar  por un estado lineal de conducción.


El diodo está OK, y además soporta 600V y 25A.
En cuanto a las resistencias, ¿estaría bien que sean de 100 Ohm y 2W? Es por tema de espacio físico en la misma placa, y no tener que hacer otra


----------



## pablodeo (Jun 20, 2019)

Hola! Actualizo las novedades acerca de mi placa, respondiendo a Gudino Roberto duberlin:



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Verifica que no se haya estropeado el diodo conectado al motor.


El diodo no se ha estropeado. Lo he medido con el tester y marca 0,53V en directa y circuito abierto en inversa. Además soporta 600V y 25A.



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Si Q2 y Q3 se dañaron, es porque se dañó o dañaron los MOSFETs  y no al revés.
> Si se dañaron los MOSFETs es probable que el diodo de protección de dañó por desbordar su capacidad de potencia.


Se han dañado los MOSFET. Quedaron con un corto entre Gate y Drain. Pero funcionaron durante un rato.
Yo creo que debe ser porque los disipadores que puse y la ubicación de los MOSFET no era la adecuada. Puse un cooler fan, pero no sirvió de mucho.
Aparentemente tan solo 2 mosfets en paralelo no eran suficientes. Tendría que ir pensando en un banco de mosfets o usar otro tipo de transistor o tiristor.



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Yo no utilizaría ese sistema de amortiguación con sólo un diodo. Te comenté que busques en la red, sistemas idóneos para ese fin. Las R5 y 6 no pueden ser de 10k.
> Tienen que ser de un bajo valor, para que los transistores pueden conmutar sin pasar  por un estado lineal de conducción.


Podría poner un segundo diodo, pero no me parece necesario, por las características del que instalé.
Puse resistencias de 100 Ohm / 2W y anduvieron hasta que se quemó el MOSFET y en consecuencia también las resistencias y los bjt. Tengo también de 22 Ohm / 15W.


----------



## pablodeo (Jul 2, 2019)

Buenas! Primero que nada gracias por todos los consejos, y después de una semana funcionando perfectamente, procedo a publicar el esquemático de la placa final, y además aconsejar a los próximos que quieran controlar motores del orden de los 100VDC y 22.3A (o valores cercanos o superiores).



Primero que nada, NUNCA PONGAN MÁS DE UN MOSFET EN PARALELO PARA UNA MISMA CARGA (MOTOR), ya que no disparan al mismo tiempo y el primero que dispara acapara toda la corriente. Si no consiguen mosfets que soporten la tensión y corriente nominal del motor, compren IGBT. Son más caros, pero comprables, y realmente valen la pena. Yo por ese IGBT de 600V y 60A pagué unas monedas menos que por dos mosfets de 500V y 20A. Y el circuito que controla la compuerta es el mismo.

El capacitor C4 entre los bornes del motor es para que no se escuche el pitido de 1kHz en las bobinas del motor, que es la frecuencia en la que está el 555. Otra alternativa hubiera sido subir la frecuencia a 30kHz (fuera del espectro audible humano), o bajarla a 200Hz (menos desagradable al oído humano). Pero al ser el motor de una cinta de caminar, es deseable que no se escuche ningún tono.

Saludos


----------



## IVANLUUJOA (Jul 3, 2019)

Pablo, excelente aporte, yo tengo que regular la velocidad de un motor con pwm de 90Vdc/1A. Este circuito entonces me viene bárbaro! Porque me cansé de renegar con otros.

Pablo, sé que es una preguntonta,  pero.....se deben unificar los GND de ambas fuentes?


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 3, 2019)

IVANLUUJOA dijo:


> Pablo, sé que es una preguntonta,  pero.....se deben unificar los GND de ambas fuentes?


Pues según veo en su esquemático las masas son las mismas, si fueran distintas masas serían distintos símbolos.


----------



## pablodeo (Jul 3, 2019)

IVANLUUJOA dijo:


> Pablo, sé que es una preguntonta,  pero.....se deben unificar los GND de ambas fuentes?


Sí, yo lo usé así y anduvo. El [-] del rectificador va conectado a GND. Comparte masa con la fuente conmutada de 12V.


----------



## IVANLUUJOA (Jul 4, 2019)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Pues según veo en su esquemático las masas son las mismas, si fueran distintas masas serían distintos símbolos.


Sí lo noté, pero por las dudas pregunto, tal vez en el esquemático no lo discriminaba 


pablodeo dijo:


> Sí, yo lo usé así y anduvo. El [-] del rectificador va conectado a GND. Comparte masa con la fuente conmutada de 12V.


Genial, muchísimas gracias.


----------

